# VGod Elite Mech Mod Pre-Orders Vaperite



## Vaperite South Africa (13/6/17)

Vaperite will be among the first to bring the new VGod Elite Mech Mod to South Africa

​
We have placed our order for the new VGod Elite Mech Mods and they are shipping to SA soon!!

We will be taking pre-orders on our website from 14 June. Simply place your order which will show as back-order and make payment and you will be one of the first in the world to own this new Elite Mech Mod from VGod

All orders will include free shipping.

NOTE: If you order any other products from us with the VGod Elite Mech Mod then the entire order will only ship when the Mechs arrive. If you would like to order any other products for earlier delivery then please make a separate order.

The link to the product page for purchasing this product will be posted on this thread as soon as we release it on our website.

The launch price will be displayed on the product page!!

*Specifications:*

VGOD Elite Crest Design
Deep Set VGOD Engraving
Diameter: 24mm
Height: 85mm
510 Hybrid Connection
Floating Battery Adjustment
Gold Plated Copper Contact
Aerospace Carbon Fiber Switch
Plastic Tube Insert for Battery Protection

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MR_F (14/6/17)

Cant seem to find this pre order on the website yet ?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/6/17)

MR_F said:


> Cant seem to find this pre order on the website yet ?



As stated above, we will advise on this thread as soon as we have loaded it. Will copy you in on the post


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/6/17)

And here is the link to the VGod Elite Mech Mod from Vaperite:

http://vaperite.co.za/product/vgod-elite-mech-mod/

@MR_F


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/6/17)

Retail price is R1675 while supplies last!!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/6/17)

And our price will not be beaten. If other suppliers drop their price, we will go lower, even if we have to make a loss!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/7/17)

The VGod Elite Mech Mod pre-orders have shipped and stock will be arriving at our ten shops from today. All shops will be stocked by the weekend.

At only R1675 each this is a great deal!


----------

